# Emachines laptops



## sven556 (Sep 27, 2004)

I've been looking at the emachines laptops lately and wanted to know what other people think of them.  Are they a good, solid, dependable laptop?
Also, I'm thinking of getting either the 6810 or the 6811 but I can't find anywhere how long the batteries will last, does anyone have this information?

Right now I'm looking for a laptop with the athlon 64 bit processor, are there any others out there that I should look at?
I will use the laptop for a few games but mostly just school work and online.

Thanks,
Sven


----------



## kof2000 (Sep 27, 2004)

consider a compaq or a hp instead, never trust emachines, my friend used to own a emachine desktop and at that clockspeed it should run at that clock speed but it is running so darn slow. a 500mhz p3 is like running like a pentium 1 133mhz.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Sep 28, 2004)

kof2000 said:
			
		

> consider a compaq or a hp instead, never trust emachines, my friend used to own a emachine desktop and at that clockspeed it should run at that clock speed but it is running so darn slow. a 500mhz p3 is like running like a pentium 1 133mhz.



amazing, hes taling about laptops and your rant on there desktops. its true there older desktops were prety shabby, and there newer ones arent top of the line either. but when you get into there notebooks there about the BEST bang for the buck out there and they are very nice. i would definetly go emachines notebook. i have a compaq laptop (mobile 2400+) and i would defietly trade it in for a emachines. it costs about $400 more than an emachines and its got about half the performance.


----------



## Praetor (Sep 28, 2004)

> amazing, hes taling about laptops and your rant on there desktops


Yeah and those are the threads that get past me  This company bashing everyone does is starting to get old 

With regards to the original post, eMachine laptops can be good (much like any other OEM) and in most cases they are perfectly awesome


----------



## sven556 (Sep 28, 2004)

does anyone know how long the laptop can run before the battery goes dead?

Thanks,
sven


----------



## 4W4K3 (Sep 29, 2004)

sven556 said:
			
		

> does anyone know how long the laptop can run before the battery goes dead?
> 
> Thanks,
> sven



what kind of battery does it use? most laptop batteries will run 3hrs. while just surfing/light gaming. extended gaming or something intense will wear it out alot faster.


----------



## kermit (Sep 29, 2004)

Average life is about 2 1/2 hours. I got a HP ZD7000 w/ 17" Widescreen and 128 FXG0 5700. 512ram CD/DVD-WR Pentium 3.0GHZ w/ HT and some other bells and whistle for about $1,600. You could always buy a back battery.

I did check the emachine sight while reading this post and while I wouldn't advise against going with one I might look somewhere else. I also researched all the top notebook manufactures before making my recent purchase and it was the best bang for my buck, especially with the more than friendly HP customer support, user-friendly website, 3 year full coverage warranty, student discount of about $250, and some other pluses.


----------



## 4W4K3 (Sep 29, 2004)

how do you get a student discount? show them your I.D. or something?


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS (Sep 29, 2004)

Dude I disagree with all of you guys about emachine's computers lately. A close friend of mine, who's starting a really important business, had me fine him a good laptop for around $1,800. I chose Emachine's Top of the line laptop, Im not sure which model. It was close to 1,800$, which was purchased at best buy. I use this laptop alot, and I think its great. I've owned a Compaq R300T laptop, that I picked each part for it from the hp site, and it was a damn good laptop. Although now, I decided to build a desktop and save money/gain from selling the laptop. Because I dont need to take it with me all the time, Untill I go to college, than the situation changes. But anyways back to the emachines. It works great, no problems what so ever besides the cd opener seems kind of cheap but hasnt failed yet. It's a good overall laptop. And the battery length isnt the greatest, but it's definetly better than most batteries I've seen on my previous laptops and others. Dont say things about emachines if you've never laid your hands on one. but then again, this is just my opinion, maybe someone has had a bad experience with them.  

<3 EMOTOCROSS


----------



## 4W4K3 (Sep 29, 2004)

EMO-TOCROSS said:
			
		

> Dude I disagree with all of you guys about emachine's computers lately.



i think you're agreeing with most of us actually lol. i'm for there notebooks.


----------



## EMO-TOCROSS (Sep 29, 2004)

oh lol sorry i accidently scrolled through some post that i diddnt see too fast when my teacher walked by. my bad. but yeah, the emachine laptop works great. I have not run into any problems what so ever. I would definetly go for it if the money isnt a problem.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 4, 2004)

> how do you get a student discount? show them your I.D. or something?


You have to be a student.



> Dude I disagree with all of you guys about emachine's computers lately.


Lets not forget that i like their 'books


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 4, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> You have to be a student.



i meant like student I.D. (i have one for my highskool for discounted movie tickets and stuff.) you just show them that and get the discount or they want sumthin else?


----------



## Praetor (Oct 4, 2004)

> i meant like student I.D.


LOL yeah i know  ... just givin' ya a hard time  usually you dont have to "ask" for a discount as peeps can tell students from about a mile away. If not, an ID card is usually more than enough. Note that some stores, saying "students", means "university students"


----------



## 4W4K3 (Oct 4, 2004)

Praetor said:
			
		

> LOL yeah i know  ... just givin' ya a hard time  usually you dont have to "ask" for a discount as peeps can tell students from about a mile away. If not, an ID card is usually more than enough. Note that some stores, saying "students", means "university students"



is that only on store computers? if i could get a discount on individual parts that would be awesome...but i doubt i can. i'd have to give my sister the money if it was only for university students...shes a freshman in college this year.


----------



## Praetor (Oct 5, 2004)

> is that only on store computers? if I could get a discount on individual parts that would be awesome...but I doubt I can.


Check at the store dude! Not all stores have the same policies  Although most apply to anything in the store.


----------



## Computer Man5 (Oct 13, 2004)

Personally i love emachines. They were shitty when they first started but they are the best value now. I bought one 2 years ago and its still thriving. I have had nothing but good times with the computer. They are reliable and solid. 

Good To Go!


----------

